# correct file size for .325 chain



## ZEbbEDY (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi there I recently got a chain saw, the chain package says .325 .058 x 76DL (20 inch bar)

i took the chain packet into my local shop and gave it to the guy and said I was looking for a sharpening kit, he took me over and said this is the one I need, now i get it home it looks bigger than the cheapy one i got supplied with the chainsaw, is this wrong, should i take it back?

Oregon Filing Kit Pouch - 3/16" (4.8mm)

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## old-cat (Dec 28, 2014)

That's the right file


----------



## ZEbbEDY (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks so much for the prompt reply, seems the file i got with it was 5/32", seems like it fits better as the 3/16" 

hypothetically speaking lets say the correct file size is 5/32"

what effect on the chain would sharpening it with the 4.8mm file have


----------



## old-cat (Dec 28, 2014)

The file diameter is less important than how far down on the tooth the file rides. The farther down it rides the more knife edge it makes, which will cut faster but dull quicker.
When the file is high on the tooth you get more of a bull dozer edge that don't cut as easily.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 28, 2014)

Did the kit have some sort of device so that only 20% of the diameter is kept above the top of the tooth? That is the general rule.

There are some obsolete 0.325 chains that call for 11/64 like 33 34 35 sl or lg. Low profile 0.325
5/32 is almost always what is called for picco or 3/8lp.


----------



## MrGiggles (Dec 28, 2014)

Depends on the chain. Generally a 3/16 file is recommended on most (Oregon and Carlton) chains, however there are some chain profiles take well to a slightly over or under sized file.


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Dec 28, 2014)

not to start a file size war here but the 5/32 file is the correct file for .325 chain if you look on a .325 chain package that has the file size printed on it, it always says that. that also cuts under the tooth more which will make it cut faster, but will dull a little faster as stated above


----------



## DerekSmith (May 8, 2020)

chainsawman2011 said:


> not to start a file size war here but the 5/32 file is the correct file for .325 chain if you look on a .325 chain package that has the file size printed on it, it always says that. that also cuts under the tooth more which will make it cut faster, but will dull a little faster as stated above


Wrong. I signed up for this forum just because the lack of truth here during my search. Oregon website and Stihl website state many times the correct size and have downloadable charts. But here's the package dude claims but is incorrect. 0.325" pitch takes a 3/16" file. Unless stated as a special design.


----------



## HarleyT (May 8, 2020)

Different brands and models have a different height cutter, so I always look at the chain if possible, 
also the farther back, the lower the cutter. So I always hold it up and see.
Here is a good manual to read.


----------



## Okie (May 8, 2020)

Take a gander at this thread for some file info:
.https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chain-pitch-file-size.25456/

Sharpening with the wrong size file is not a good thing. I speak from experience.
Now days I take a marks a lot permanent marker and label my saws as to what file I should use. Good idea when you have several different saw/chain combo's.
I also have a little Oregon plastic pitch gauge that I use to quickly ID the chain pitch. (good if you have several chains or trying to match and chains pitch, and then convert pitch to file size)
*Oregon Measuring Tool 556418 @ about $4.*

Keep a heads up though when you get into picco chains, sometimes call LP or Low Profile. Their Pitch vs file sizes are different as listed by the file charts.


----------

